# تصنيع الكاوتش



## م احمد قدرى (2 مارس 2012)

ارجو الافاده عن طريقة تصنيع قطاعات المطاط المستخدم فى لحام اطارات السيارات


----------



## hisham_408 (20 فبراير 2013)

شركة تصنيع منتجات كاوتشوك ومطاط تصنيع قطع غيار كاوتش شركة البرعى للتجارة بجمهورية مصر العربية


----------

